# (monday) history in your game 09-29-2003



## alsih2o (Sep 29, 2003)

*(monday) history in your game*

torture, martyrs and witches-with other dinner conversation

 Caution: links contain some strong images and depictions of torture equipment and methods. nothing too graphic, mostly medieval illustrations, but be careful if you are not comfortable with such stuff 

 we start with a firsthand account of inquisitorial torture from a 13th century fransciscan- http://www.fordham.edu/halsall/source/clareno-inq.html

 a page with pictures of the basic torture implements of europe- http://www.angelfire.com/mt/mspepper/torturepics.html

 a nice look at "trial by ordeal" the rest of the page is full of useful stuff too- http://www.communities.ninemsn.com.au/InstrumentsofTortureMedievaltoModern/trialbyordeal1.msnw

 the historical torture museum(graphic intensive in places, and i mean computer speed, not graphic detail)- http://www.torturamuseum.com/

 good pics of torture implements with short descriptions- http://www.geocities.com/SunsetStrip/Basement/9560/tdevices.html

 medieval torture trading cards! - http://apollinaria.rema.ru/martyr.html

 witchkilling "chronicle" listing all the nasty things done to accused witches. it is sof full of game goodness!- http://www.illusions.com/burning/frampage.htm

 more "bunrning times" and witches- http://www.witchway.net/times/times.html

 historical paper refuting many of the myths and misconceptions of the inquisition- http://www.geocities.com/militantis/inquisition2.html


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 29, 2003)

bump for the night crew...


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 29, 2003)

Nice stuff. 

Mmhh ... a while back I saw a thread named '1000 non-gaming resources for gamers' or something similar with hundreds of links to interesting things like this ...


----------



## KB9JMQ (Sep 30, 2003)

Neat stuff, Thanks Clay


----------



## fusangite (Sep 30, 2003)

Clay, on Mondays, I have two interactions with history: my honours history seminar and your ratty page of links. Your is consistently the more informative.


----------



## willpax (Sep 30, 2003)

As always, I thank you for the links. I found the stuff on the Inquisition most interesting.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 30, 2003)

fusangite said:
			
		

> Clay, on Mondays, I have two interactions with history: my honours history seminar and your ratty page of links. Your is consistently the more informative.




 hey, thanks....believe it or not this is not the first time i have been complimented with the word ratty


----------



## Ysgarran (Sep 30, 2003)

There is something just wrong about torture trading cards...



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> medieval torture trading cards! - http://apollinaria.rema.ru/martyr.html


----------



## seasong (Sep 30, 2003)

Once again, alsih20 reads my mind and preps some stuff for my game for me. Thanks, man.

-seasong


----------

